

Consultant sues RIM, claims he was inventor of Blackberry "push" patent - dctoedt
http://news.priorsmart.com/mahmood-v-research-in-motion-l4gn/

======
dctoedt
The patent in suit:
<http://www.ptodirect.com/Results/Patents?query=PN/6219694>

Hat tip: Philip Brooks [http://www.infringementupdates.com/2011/08/correction-
of-inv...](http://www.infringementupdates.com/2011/08/correction-of-
inventorship-case-filed-against-rim-for-pagemail.html)

